# prolapsed uterus



## haroldrussi (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I have a chicken with a prolapsed uterus, is there anything I can do for her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pics? It helps to know that is what is being dealt with.


----------



## haroldrussi (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuck at work but will try when I get home in three or so hours.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Search prolapse, there are a ton of pics on the net. See if any of those match. 


Clean the area with an antibacterial cleanser. I use Betadine. Coat the tissue with Prep H, some use honey, and gently push the tissue back in. You may have to repeat this step several times. Keep her in a quiet darkened area to allow her to heal.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What you probably have is a hen with a prolapsed cloaca. It happens. Just keep her safe. The others may want to peck at it which can kill her. Fortunately for my Chloe, her buddies were good about not messing with hers though. Some swear by hemorrhoid cream to help the swelling so it will go back in. I didn't have any luck with that. I used Vetericyn on Chloe and Blue Kote to protect it. I also made sure it was kept clean. Other than that, I let nature take care of it and it did work its way back in.


----------



## haroldrussi (Mar 4, 2014)

Went and looked at the PIC of the prolapsed cloaca and that appears to be what she has. Moved her to a kennel in the house, washed with Vetericyn (tractor supply), keeping moist, and calm in the dark kennel. She still has bright eyes and appears happy execpt when I am cleaning it. Eating and drinking fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They will continue to act like nothing in the world is wrong. Of course what do they know about prolapse?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I had tried pushing Chloe's back it ended up being better to let it take care of itself. Hers had kind of shedded the top layer of skin then was able to slip right back in. It was a slow process and she's been fine since. She too ate fine during the whole ordeal and continued to do her normal chicken stuff (except lay eggs of course). Only time she acted like anything was wrong was when I had to hold her with her hiney in the air so I could clean it regularly and spray more vetericyn on it and blue kote. Just couldn't understand why mom was messing with her butt.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

The Chicken Chick, just posted on that topic, she had some good pics as well. http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/search?q=Prolapse

Jim


----------



## haroldrussi (Mar 4, 2014)

Well after almost a week it has returned to normal, nightly warm baths and cleaning has cleaned her up and while cleaning her last night it popped back in. Thanks for all the help....


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wonderful news. Glad all is well again.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm happy to hear that. Chickens can be very wicked. In some cases, other chickens would have torn her open.


----------

